# XM Receives Sound Quality Judgment



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Recently, XM Satellite Radio was judged to have superior sound quality over its competitor in two recent side-by-side evaluations, one by Sound & Vision magazine and the other by internationally renowned audio quality expert and mastering engineer Bob Ludwig.

In May, Ludwig declared XM to have superior sound quality after an in-depth, side-by-side evaluation of the two satellite radio services conducted at his Gateway Mastering Studios. These finding were mirrored in the July/August issue of Sound & Vision, which also declared XM the undisputed winner of its sound quality evaluation, after two days of road testing XM and its competitor.

XM recently revealed that it achieves its superior sound by using CT- aacPlus audio encoding with Neural Audio optimization, which provides CD-quality sound.

For more information on XM Satellite Radio, visit www.xmradio.com.

From SkyRetailer (Used with Permission)


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

I have to wonder about the perspective of the writer of this item. Nowhere in this piece is "the competitor" identified. Such things tend to make people suspicious of motives...


----------

